# marvelon bcp nasty side effects....



## mejulie40 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Have any of you had weird side effects 
from the marvelon bcp?

Started to take 9 days ago...feel sooo emotional cry for no reason....temp so high esp at night i cant sleep....sooo tired esp after lunch.. could just curl up & sleep the afternoon away....

I had this pill on my 2nd cyle but no probs at all....its driving me nuts!!

lots luv, hugs & babydust to you all xxxxx


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi mejuile40
All the feeling you have is all normal  and it horrible and draining I know but it is all part of he TX but it will get easier so try to have a nap everyday just for 30min to calm everything down.
Becky7 xx


----------

